# Leak bei Ubisoft: Assassin's Creed Nachfolger "Victory" (2015)



## uka (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie Ubisoft bestätigt hat arbeitet das Unternehmen bereits an dem Nachfolger zu Assassin's Creed Unitiy. 

Der neuste Teil der Serie soll auf den Namen "Victory" hören und im altertümlichen London des 19. Jahrhunderts spielen. Der Ableger wird ebenfalls auf die Anvil-Engine (AC: Unity) setzen und dem Spieler werden neue Möglichkeiten zur Fortbewegung zur Seite gestellt. 

Desweiteren gab es einige Änderungen bei den Entwickler-Teams und das Ubisoft Studio in Quebec hat die Entwicklungsleitung dieses neuen Teils inne (nicht wie die Vorgänger Ubisoft Montreal). Ubisoft Quebec war bereits in der Vergangenheit daran beteiligt DLC-Inhalte für die Serie zu entwickeln (z.B. Freedom Cry in AC IV). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Titel wird nur für PC und die 2 Current-Gen Konsolen PS4 und XBO erscheinen, nicht aber für PS3 und XB360. Die Veröffentlichung ist für 2015 geplant. 

Quelle: http://kotaku.com/next-years-big-assassins-creed-is-set-in-victorian-lond-1665343788


----------



## dodo741 (3. Dezember 2014)

Die haben ja Unity ganz schnell vergessen


----------



## Terracresta (4. Dezember 2014)

Hm, was soll man von Spielen halten, von denen jedes Jahr ein neues raus kommt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an EA Sporttitel, bei denen es kaum Neuerrungen gibt. 
Masse statt Klasse? Oder werden da die Spieldesigner mit Peitschenhieben angetrieben und schuften 20 Stunden am Tag? Oder haben die 3 Teams mit je 100 Leuten nur an AC Titeln arbeiten, um jedes Jahr eins raushauen zu können?


----------



## RavionHD (4. Dezember 2014)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Hm, was soll man von Spielen halten, von denen jedes Jahr ein neues raus kommt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an EA Sporttitel, bei denen es kaum Neuerrungen gibt.
> Masse statt Klasse? Oder werden da die Spieldesigner mit Peitschenhieben angetrieben und schuften 20 Stunden am Tag? Oder haben die 3 Teams mit je 100 Leuten nur an AC Titeln arbeiten, um jedes Jahr eins raushauen zu können?



An den Spielen wird jeweils 3-4 Jahre lang gearbeitet, allein an der Notre Dame in Unity hat eine Designerin ein Jahr lang gesessen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> An den Spielen wird jeweils 3-4 Jahre lang gearbeitet, allein an der Notre Dame in Unity hat eine Designerin ein Jahr lang gesessen.



Und das glaubst du denen? Na sicher doch...


----------



## RavionHD (5. Dezember 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Und das glaubst du denen? Na sicher doch...



Na sicher doch, schau Dir mal an wie detailliert das Gebäude ist, kleinste Details wurden nachgeahmt, da ist schon sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2014)

Ein Jahr ist völlig übertrieben, klar ist es detailliert, aber wenn du es dir mal genauer anschaust wirst du merken wie viel man davon instanzieren oder re-usen kann. Wenn die wirklich daran ein Jahr gearbeitet hat, hat sie imho den Beruf verfehlt oder wird von Ubisoft nach Stunden bezahlt.
Für mich klingt das eher nach dem typischen Marketinggedöns.

Und wenn die wirklich an jedem der Titel 3-4 Jahre entwickeln würden, dann hätten sie teilweise fünf oder mehr Titel gleichzeitig in Entwicklung. Würde mich überraschen wenn es so wäre, aber Ubisoft trau ich sowas schon fast zu (das kannst du jetzt interpretieren wie du willst).


----------



## Sueff81 (5. Dezember 2014)

Was wäre denn so schwer daran, wenn es das selbe Team macht? Im Prinzip ist das nichts weiter als früher nen Mission Pack. Paar neue Maps (London), neue Gegner (neue Skins), ne neue Story... und dass die Designer und Story Autoren sicherlich seit Monaten nicht mehr an Unity gearbeitet haben, sollte auch klar sein.
Die Programmierer haben die letzten Wochen und Monate natürlich noch daran gearbeitet das Spiel Bugfrei zum laufen zu bekommen, aber um die Gebäude, Grafiken und Skins zu entwerfen braucht man die nicht.
Diese Leute sind schon längst daran London mit all seinen Charakteren zu "basteln".

Wenn's da heißt ne Designerin hat nen Jahr an Notre Dame gearbeitet, na was meint ihr denn was die macht wenn sie fertig ist? Nen halbes Jahr Urlaub, bis des Spiel draußen ist und nen neues AC angekündigt wird? Da kommt halt der nächste Plan auf den Tisch, sei es nun der Tower, Buckingham Palace oder sonstwas.

Dass sie nen zweites Team haben stimmt aber natürlich, weil wer hätte sonst Rogue rausgebracht.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Dezember 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ein Jahr ist völlig übertrieben, klar ist es detailliert, aber wenn du es dir mal genauer anschaust wirst du merken wie viel man davon instanzieren oder re-usen kann. Wenn die wirklich daran ein Jahr gearbeitet hat, hat sie imho den Beruf verfehlt oder wird von Ubisoft nach Stunden bezahlt.
> Für mich klingt das eher nach dem typischen Marketinggedöns.
> 
> Und wenn die wirklich an jedem der Titel 3-4 Jahre entwickeln würden, dann hätten sie teilweise fünf oder mehr Titel gleichzeitig in Entwicklung. Würde mich überraschen wenn es so wäre, aber Ubisoft trau ich sowas schon fast zu (das kannst du jetzt interpretieren wie du willst).



Natürlich, sie haben Studios in Montreal, Quebec, Kiev, Shanghai...

Du kannst davon ausgehen dass das Assassin's Creed für 2017 auch schon in Entwicklung ist.
Paris ist extrem detailliert entwickelt worden, nicht nur die Notre Dame, nein von der Palais de Justice bis zu kleineren Sachen ist alles nachgebaut worden und das mit einer grandiosen Grafik, das alles braucht seine Zeit, die Story und weitere Sachen schreiben sich auch nicht von selbst.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2014)

Okay ich sehe schon, unsere Meinungen zu Assassins Creed sind viel zu verschieden um auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Für mich sind das billige langweilige Massenproduktionen ohne Inspiration oder sonst was, das mein Interesse daran weckt. Die Grafik finde ich btw auch nicht besonders hübsch - die Modelle sind zwar sehr detailliert, aber die generelle Optik sieht für mich nach Leveleditor aus. 
Wenn es dir gefällt und ein paar hübsche Pariser Gebäude dir sowas wert sind, freut mich für dich. Aber für mich ist die Reihe tot. Jedes Jahr den gleichen shit nochmal neu in leicht anderem setting aufgetischt zu bekommen ist mir zu viel, egal ob es ein CoD, ein Battlefield oder ein AC ist.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Dezember 2014)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ich mag die Reihe, fand Black Flag sehr gut und finde ich Unity sehr gut und gerade optisch hat mich Unity wirklich aus den Socken gehauen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2014)

Überblendetes Wachsfigurenkabinett, das als Kind einmal zu oft in den Kessel mit dem Gamma gefallen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber selbst wenn das Spiel aussehen würde wie Crysis 4 wäre mir das gameplay schon lange langweilig geworden. Wie hier schon jemand sagte, für mich könnte mehr als die Hälfte der acht (!) Titel der letzten sieben Jahre als DLC rausbringen -  und selbst dann wäre es für mich noch Markenausschlachtung.


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2014)

Unity hatt ja ein paar nette Orte die gut aussehen, aber grade die Charaktere lassen da doch ziemlich nach. Besonders in Gebäuden wirken die Charaktermodels irgendwie total falsch, als hätte man sie schlecht nachträglich reingeschnippelt. 
Spielerrisch fand ich das langweilig wie lang nicht mehr. Ich habs etwa 2-3h gezockt und bei mir ist die Luft jetzt schon raus. Seit Brotherhood hab ich eigentlich auch nur AC4 ne längere Zeit gespielt, da aber auch nur weil ich das Piratensetting und das selbständige Rumsegeln echt nice fand. 

London zu der Zeit finde ich zwar als Setting ziemlich interessant, allerdings bezweifle ich es ob der Teil spielerrisch wieder was gut macht.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Dezember 2014)

AC ist halt immer so ne Sache
Ich finde die Kulissen fantastisch,und auch die Grafik gefällt mir 
Nur überzeugt die Story nicht wirklich ganz (Ubisoft hat da selbst den Durchblick verloren),das Gameplay ist recht monoton auf Dauer (auch wenn man sich dessen mal etwas angenommen hat im neusten Teil )
Und auch die Nebenaufgaben sind für nen OpenWorld Game zu wenig motivierend,mir reicht die Story und paar Nebenquests nach 15-20h ist der Spass auch vorbei 

Warum würde ich aber Ac dennoch als solides bzw sogar den neusten Teil als gutes Spiel bezeichnen?
Nun,es macht ja doch Spass,klar es ist halt wie nen Happen für zwischen durch und jährlich wäre der Kram mir nicht das Geld wert
Im Internet wurde mal der Vergleich mit nem Burger gemacht,glaube Gamestar war das,es ist einfach treffend 
Es ist aber schade,dass sich Ubisoft hier nicht mehr traut,im Grunde machen sie aber immer das Gleiche
Die UbiFormel ,halt die Verpackungs austauschen ,sprich neue Skins,die Welt drumherum neugestalten und das wars
Man weiss einfach was einen erwartet - ob das schlimm ist ? 
Nein,aber es ist schade,denn ein Spiel lebt auch irgendwo von Überraschungen und einer gewissen Unberechenbarkeit


----------



## Hennemi (31. Januar 2015)

Ich muss mich einigen Vorrednern anschließen. Jedes Jahr ein neues AC? Das kann nicht gut sein. Hier wird wohl mittlerweile wirklich auf Masse statt Klasse gesetzt. Lieber warte ich ein Jahr langer auf einen vernünftigen Nachfolger, anstatt jedes Jahre ein Spiel zu bekommen, wo ich mich persönlich nur drüber aufrege.

Fazit: Für mich endet hier AssasinsCreed.


----------



## Nadsor (6. Februar 2015)

AC.. Da schaut man mal alle paar Jahre rein und hat sein Spaß und dann lässt man es wieder. Wenn der Aktuelle Teil günstig zu haben ist schlage ich mal zu. Aber jedes Jahr den neuen Teil kaufen... woher soll die Motivation kommen?


----------



## Rog_Player (10. Februar 2015)

Das Konzept Geschichte mit Games zu verbinden finde ich gut. Einige Gameplaymechaniken wie das ständige turmklettern für den Überblick sind mir aber echt zu sehr im Mittelpunkt. AC Unity war anfangs ja auch ne Diashow mal sehen ob wir hier einfach ein Standbild angedreht bekommen.


----------



## miggu25 (10. Februar 2015)

Hört sich so an als hätten wir hier viele Profis unter uns die wissen wies geht... nicht wahr Apfelkuchen....? 
Ich glaube du kannst das alles viel besser denn so wie du schreibst hört es sich an als ob du das alles alleine in 5 Minuten gemacht hättest...


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Februar 2015)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Okay ich sehe schon, unsere Meinungen zu Assassins Creed sind viel zu verschieden um auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Für mich sind das billige langweilige Massenproduktionen ohne Inspiration oder sonst was,


Ist doch das gleiche auch mit Crysis und Battlefield.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist doch das gleiche auch mit Crysis und Battlefield.



*CoD


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2015)

miggu25 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als hätten wir hier viele Profis unter uns die wissen wies geht... nicht wahr Apfelkuchen....?
> Ich glaube du kannst das alles viel besser denn so wie du schreibst hört es sich an als ob du das alles alleine in 5 Minuten gemacht hättest...


Ich hab warscheinlich mehr Zeit in 3dsmax verbracht als du hier im Forum, weshalb ich habe mehr als genug Ahnung davon habe um zu sagen, dass Ubisoft euch dreist ins Gesicht lügt wenn sie behaupten, dass an einem solchen Modell über ein Jahr gearbeitet wurde. 
Mir gings nirgendwo darum der Künstlerin ihr Talent abzusprechen, nur diese Aussage mit dem angeblichen Aufwand ist schlicht eine typische Werbelüge.
Maximal ein, zwei Monate wären realistisch, aber niemals ein Jahr.



> Ist doch das gleiche auch mit Crysis und Battlefield.


Nur weil andere Marken ebenfalls ausgeschlachtet werden heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es in Ordnung sein muss.


----------



## miggu25 (11. Februar 2015)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab warscheinlich mehr Zeit in 3dsmax verbracht als du hier im Forum, weshalb ich habe mehr als genug Ahnung davon habe um zu sagen, dass Ubisoft euch dreist ins Gesicht lügt wenn sie behaupten, dass an einem solchen Modell über ein Jahr gearbeitet wurde.
> Mir gings nirgendwo darum der Künstlerin ihr Talent abzusprechen, nur diese Aussage mit dem angeblichen Aufwand ist schlicht eine typische Werbelüge.
> Maximal ein, zwei Monate wären realistisch, aber niemals ein Jahr.
> 
> ...




Wie ein Verschwörungstheoretiker  
Klar wird nicht immer die Wahrheit gesagt aber man kanns auch übertreiben mit haten. 
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt musst du es ja nicht spielen. Aber ja die Qualität hat abgenommen da hast du schon recht. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Das neue wird sicher besser..... :\


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe nicht wo es "haten" ist, wenn man sich gegen offensichtliche Marketinglügen ausspricht 

Um besser als das aktuelle AC zu sein muss das Spiel lediglich _fertig_ auf den Markt kommen, das sollte ja so schwer nicht sein.


----------

